# Viper Alarm system troubles



## bellshom (Jul 6, 2010)

My Viper alarm system has always worked perfectly except lately it has been playing up. My folks borrowed my car and while they had it it needed a new alternator. I know it was sitting in the shops for a while and the alarm system was turned off.

Now that i have my car back i cant turn the alarm on. When i turn it on with the key at the brain the siren goes off. I tried doing the valet switch thing and it worked as it still made the chirp noises when i lock and unlock the car. However the siren wont stop ever. The sound is erratic like for one second it will be loud as normal and then it will be quieter.

Even when i turn the alarm off at the brain i can still hear the siren, only slightly. Any help would be appreciated. The model of the alarm is unknown as i lost the book and my car is not with me at the moment. 

Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

bellshom said:


> My Viper alarm system has always worked perfectly except lately it has been playing up. My folks borrowed my car and while they had it it needed a new alternator. I know it was sitting in the shops for a while and the alarm system was turned off.
> 
> Now that i have my car back i cant turn the alarm on. When i turn it on with the key at the brain the siren goes off. I tried doing the valet switch thing and it worked as it still made the chirp noises when i lock and unlock the car. However the siren wont stop ever. The sound is erratic like for one second it will be loud as normal and then it will be quieter.
> 
> ...


 Check the ground on the siren and on the main unit, they probably got sick of it in the shop and cut the wire to shut it up.
Also they disconnected the main power so you my need to restore the default settings or settings the way you like them.......


----------



## bellshom (Jul 6, 2010)

I will check it out when i get my car back but i know the mechanics well and they used the key to turn it off at the brain. However my engine was recently pressure cleaned, jsut wondering if water got into the brain and messed it up. Could that be the reason.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

bellshom said:


> I will check it out when i get my car back but i know the mechanics well and they used the key to turn it off at the brain. However my engine was recently pressure cleaned, jsut wondering if water got into the brain and messed it up. Could that be the reason.


 No, the brain is under the dashboard. Sounds like its still in valet....... The up and down is a normal working siren. If the dash light for the alarm is not blinking then its in Valet.


----------



## bellshom (Jul 6, 2010)

The led light is blinking normally, so its not in valet mode. I am certain the brain is under my bonnet and not under the dash.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

bellshom said:


> The led light is blinking normally, so its not in valet mode. I am certain the brain is under my bonnet and not under the dash.


 What kind of car is it? I only did that on conversion vans where there is limited space.


----------



## bellshom (Jul 6, 2010)

It is a Holden (Vauxhall or Opel depending what country it is in) Calibra.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

bellshom said:


> It is a Holden (Vauxhall or Opel depending what country it is in) Calibra.


 OK well yeah if the unit is under the hood as they pressure washed the engine, you might go back to them tell them the unit isn't working now and did fine until they did the wash job on it. Ask them to have it serviced or replaced, you may have to ask for the manager as I'm sure there not gonna be to eager to do it for you. It may still be covered under warranty as most are covered for a lifetime parts and limited labor, if you contact viper they may swap out the brain for you. If you tell Viper it got wet you may be SOL so i would suggest you forgot that part when they ask you.


----------

